# Brooks Briar Pipes



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going through some old boxes in the garage when I ran across some stuff I've been schlepping around since I was a kid. In amongst my Oscar Mayer wiener whistle, Union 76 antenna balls, Duncan yo-yo's etc., I found a couple of pipes I had stashed away.

Sometime in the late 50's or early 60's, one of my Dad's friends bought some bungalows in what was thought to be the next boomtown, Elsinore, CA., with the intention of renting them out. The boom never happened, and having moved out of state, he asked my Dad to clear out all of his personal stuff he was storing in these bungalows before he put them up for sale. We would go there on the weekends and my Dad said in return for my help I could keep anything that looked interesting to me. The guy was an artist, and I got a bunch of cool stuff, including these pipes. They were unused, still in their mailing boxes, and I kept them for some reason. There were half a dozen, but over the years I've given away all but two, and I haven't thought about them in at least 10 years.

I don't know how old they are, but I've had them for 35 years, and they'd been stored in those bungalows for years before I got them. If it helps date the pipes, there was an ad in the box for some Philip Morris pipe tobaccos (see pic). The only markings on the pipes are "BROOKS" and "IMPORTED BRIAR". The stems (stingers?) screw in and the bowls are approx. 1.25 od x .75 id x 1.75 tall.

I'm wondering if any of you know anything about these pipes. I doubt they're worth anything, but I'm more interested in whether they would be worth trying to use if I venture too close to the pipe slope.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They look good enough to smoke, IMO. I say clean 'em up and give 'em a go. 

p


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

cquon said:


> They look good enough to smoke, IMO. I say clean 'em up and give 'em a go.
> 
> p


Nice little shove Doyle  , guess it's time to do a little reading in the pipe forums...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are some nice looking pipes, I am going with Doyle on this one clean them up then smoke them.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Might as well clean them up and smoke them. They go for under $5 per pipe on ebay. Nice pipes but no collectable value, basic basket pipes. Hope this helps. Paul


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gonna have to look for these on ebay then - that dublin shape on the bottom is a really nice looking pipe!

p


----------

